# Ectopic pregnancy and IBS



## SCOOPYGIRL (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi i'm a newbie and only joined today. I've always had bad bowels and stomach few years ago i had the camera and it came back clear, i was given movical to help my bowel movements etc... In 2005 everything seemed to calm down and i felt fine but in Feb this year i suffered a ectopic pregnancy and was treated with the methotrexate injection and since then my bowels and stomach have gone crazy. I've had pain's / aches / throbbing in both right and left side's and had trouble going to the loo







after panicing thinking it was my appendix i went to the doctor's and three different doctor's have told me it sound's like IBS flaring up again. Anyway been again and she's given me some tablets to calm the aches etc... and i'm back on the movical again. Has anyone else had this? Doctor told me the medication i was treated with from the ectopic might have woke my IBS back up and made it worse.Sam.


----------

